# Story of The Workshop



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Have had this here for a while. Got a new asbestos roof on it and is all good and watertight. Works out about 45 ish feet x 15 ish feet.










Can fit 2 cars comfortably.

The place looks empty as I am having a major tidy up lol and everything was spread out in the carpark.

Got to finish putting lights up. Got 6 flood lights to go up either side and a few more strip lights to hang once the jacking chain turns up. And a new stereo needs installing as I think the one there at the moment got wet 

Will keep posting if it is of interest to you all


----------



## Hoodie1993 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd go for LED Floodlights, the extra outlay will probably have paid for itself after the first electricity bill


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Hoodie1993 said:


> I'd go for LED Floodlights, the extra outlay will probably have paid for itself after the first electricity bill


Are electric doesn't ahem (pass through a meter here) ahem so it doesn't make a moot :buffer:


----------



## Hoodie1993 (Feb 7, 2011)

I seee... Do you have an extension lead that would reach to Bury St Edmunds..?


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Hoodie1993 said:


> I seee... Do you have an extension lead that would reach to Bury St Edmunds..?


Have you got a bucket you can come and get some in?


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

A storage trolley that I've built...



















Got another compartment to weld on then It'll get a coat of paint then it can be stocked up


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mk6golf said:


> A storage trolley that I've built...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing better than making your own to do what you need and add bits as needed well done nice big unit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Where in ipswich are you?

I used to live on wherstead road


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

DJ1989 said:


> Where in ipswich are you?
> 
> I used to live on wherstead road


I am just outside of Ravenswood but the workshop is on the outskirts of Stowmarket.


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Day to myself today so broke out the claybar and polish......









(dodgy camera phone photo)

Has been washed with Autosmart Autowash,
Dried with MF cloth,
Inspected,
Wiped over lower panels and front bumper with Tardis,
Rinsed,
Clayed with Bilt Hamber Soft Clay,
Wiped over with damp MF cloth,
Autosmart Platinum polish applied with applicator,
Buffed off with damp MF cloth,
Applied Autosmart WAX and left for an hour!
Buffed off with damp MF cloth,
Tyres dressed.... FINISHED (for today)!

Very surprised at how good Platinum is at hiding swirl marks. I had some on the roof which have vanished.

Started at 0930hrs and finished at 1730hrs. And my arms bloody ache


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Photo doesn't do it any justice. It is smooth as a babies bot bot. And is very shiny.

It is actually the first time I've bothered to polish and wax a car!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Your storage trolley is fantastic!


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

ercapoccia said:


> Your storage trolley is fantastic!


As you'll see in the reflection shot, I've even painted it now


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looks good mate i live near u up brooke hall mate 
jus moved into a new house and jus tidying up my garage, but plans are underway for a nice workshop in the back garden!


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Cracking, start your own thread up and lets see how you get on


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

ha ha will do mate as soon as ive got the go ahead for the drop kerb it will start from there!


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

We are moving at the end of this month so watch out for a new workshop build! It'll be much cleaner, much cheaper and much more secure.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Most of the photos for the storage trolley don't seem to be available


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

JB052 said:


> Most of the photos for the storage trolley don't seem to be available


I changed the location of them just a minute ago so the ones quoted will not refresh. There will be lots of photos in the next month!


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

New workshop, work in progress...




























Floor now needs painting and electrics putting in along with 4 strip lights. Access control on the door also needs programming.

Should have all that sorted ready for moving in bank holiday weekend.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks alot like the one i share with a friend, (current unti not new one) Framsden?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

thats looking well clean mate!


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> That looks alot like the one i share with a friend, (current unti not new one) Framsden?


Fook knows??


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Ours is a converted cattle shed at Hall Farm, the unit in your first post looks pretty much the same lol even the same big clunnky squeaky doors that let loads of dust in


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

First fatality already  Roller door is busted  Stupid Chinese ****e!

Still, I hope to finish moving everything over the weekend. Then will have to see what is up with the flamin door.

Photos should follow soon.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Good engineering skills


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

We have strip lights! Halogens are mounted down both side walls, just got to get the conduit in the morning and get them wired up. It'll be like Blackpool Illuminations in there. Having white reflective walls is great too!


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Halogens wired up and now working. 3 down each side. 150w bulbs.

All cables in fancy conduit too  Done "properly"


----------

